# Jim Jordan Torches Garland In Opening Statements - Nadler/Democrats Refuse To Allow Video To Be Played



## easyt65 (Oct 21, 2021)

R-Jim Jordan brutalized US AG Garland, the corrupt DOJ, and the criminal FBI. In his opening statement Jordan presented the long list of:
-  Tyrannical abuses of Democrats during the pandemic (civil and Constitutional rights-violating quarantines / lock-downs that forced Americans to stay at home, to wear masks in their homes, and shuttered small businesses, making many go bankrupt), their own hypocritical refusal to adhere to their own illegal mandates
-  FISA Court-exposed FBI crimes of illegal spying and their part in Obama's failed coup
- The Democrats and DOJ's intent to spy on all Americans' financial records over transactions over $600
- And of the intrusion of the DOJ in local and state law enforcement matters regarding parents' threats against teacher / school boards, calling upon the FBI to intimidate and silence parents opposition to CRT and wanting to have a say in their children's education. 

Jordan told how Republicans had requested documents and communication with Garland for WEEKS without EVER getting a response, yet when a political group wrote the DOJ and asked for the FBI  to intervene in the matter outside of its jurisdiction / authority 5 (FIVE) DAYS LATER Garland ordered the FBI to intervene.   Jordan added that one of the things the FBI immediately did was to set up a 'snitch line' to target PARENTS. 

Jordan made the point of  emphasizing how the DOJ has not attempted to do anything to resolve criminal actions that ARE in their jurisdiction, such as Biden's Open Border policy that has rapist, pedophiles, and MS-13 members just walking into the country and committing crimes against US citizens, like taking action against the proven highly criminal FBI that have been preying on American citizens for the last 2 decades (at least). 

He then told about how he has talked to constituents who have recently told him that for the 1st time in their lives they are afraid of their own government. 

Jordan next stated he had a video he wanted to play, a video of parents speaking at school boards. At this point a Democrat stood up and demanded the video NOT be played because Jordan had BROKEN A RULE requiring 24-hour notification in advance that a video would be shown. Nadler jumped at the the obviously pre-coordinated move to DENY THE VIDEO PLAYING AND DECLARED THE VIDEO WOULD not BE SHOWN. 

Multiple Republicans immediately challenged the Democrats' desperate move, pointing out that there was no such rule, that there had been an issue of PROTOCOL brought up in the past that was NOT A RULE.  Nadler rejected all objections, despite his forced admission that there was no such rule based on the fact that RULES are required to be voted on and passed and no such vote had been taken on this '24-hr protocol' issue. 

Multiple Republicans, to include Jordan, asked what the Democrats were so afraid of a video of parents talking at a school board meeting - Nadler refused to answer and repeated they would not allow the video to be shown. This exchange made the Democrats, especially Nadler, look really bad, desperate and scared of what the video showed. 


It is still mind-numbing that Nadler is still in charge of the JUDICIAL COMMITTEE. Nadler is the completely stupid corrupt Democrats who proved in the past he has no clue about the law - or does not give a damn what it says if it gets in his / the Democrats' way.  

Nadler is the fat toad asshole who demanded US AG Barr release Grand Jury information that, by US law, he could NOT release.... *So Nadler led the criminally partisan Democrats in CENSURING the US AG for NOT VIOLATING US LAW by releasing the information they demanded. *











						Garland grilled on school board memo, Hunter Biden, Jan. 6 at House Judiciary hearing
					

Attorney General Merrick Garland faced tough questions on a wide range of subjects Thursday at a House Judiciary Committee hearing dedicated to oversight of the Justice Department at a time when the agency is in the middle of several high-profile cases and controversies.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Meister (Oct 21, 2021)

Sounds about right, there is no party that comes close to the democrat party in regards to corruption.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 21, 2021)

So much for the stone lie that Garland is a "reasonable centrist".


----------



## easyt65 (Oct 21, 2021)

Republicans are hammering Garland over the fact that he asked the FBI to 'INTERVENE' in a local / state law enforcement matter, especially in response to a political organization - the National School Board Association - request for the FBI's involvement over incidents of *non-violent *disruption of school board meetings.

_Rep. Steve Chabot, R-Ohio, was quick to bring up the school board issue early in the hearing, telling Garland that he "found it deeply disturbing that the National School Boards Association convinced the Biden administration to sick you and your Justice Department, the FBI … on involved parents as if they were domestic terrorists." He added, "I can tell you, not in a million years did we dream that one day we would see the Justice Department treat American parents as domestic terrorists." _


----------



## IS_JESS_AN_ACCOUNT (Oct 21, 2021)

When I first saw this OP, I thought "Garland" was a collegiate wrestler, which would have made perfect sense.


----------



## DudleySmith (Oct 21, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> R-Jim Jordan brutalized US AG Garland, the corrupt DOJ, and the criminal FBI. In his opening statement Jordan presented the long list of:
> -  Tyrannical abuses of Democrats during the pandemic (civil and Constitutional rights-violating quarantines / lock-downs that forced Americans to stay at home, to wear masks in their homes, and shuttered small businesses, making many go bankrupt), their own hypocritical refusal to adhere to their own illegal mandates
> -  FISA Court-exposed FBI crimes of illegal spying and their part in Obama's failed coup
> - The Democrats and DOJ's intent to spy on all Americans' financial records over transactions over $600
> ...



Constitutional laws has been dead for years, especially with the appointments of  Democratic Judges on Federal benches, overturning local and state elections all over the U.S. and refusing to enforce any violations of Federal laws commited by Democratic Party gangsters, like Biden's extortions of foreign countries like the Ukraine for personal gain for instance.

Forget those arguments; they don't matter any more. Focus on generating and aiding the general decay in the Democratic Party itself, like maybe organizing a movement to vote in Democrat primaries around the country and primarying the commies and deviants out of their local and state offices; it won't work for the national offices, thanks to the 'super-delegate rule' the elites invented to keep those uppity proles from wrecking their clubhouse candidates, but at this point the local and state elections is where any resistance can be successful. We've seen that the GOP is going to do nothing, so there is nothing to lose by primarying out the gimps and commies at the state and loval levels, especially the judges and DA's that are elected at local and state levels. The Burbs can still swing county and state elections, and win without the urban hood rats and other criminal mobs'; let them keep destroying  themselves and turning their neighborhoods into war zones and shitholes.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 21, 2021)

Trump was the president and made mask mandates for federal agencies and declared a national health emergency and both Dems and Repubs did the same with mandates and lockdowns.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 21, 2021)

DudleySmith said:


> Constitutional laws has been dead for years, especially with the appointments of  Democratic Judges on Federal benches, overturning local and state elections all over the U.S. and refusing to enforce any violations of Federal laws commited by Democratic Party gangsters, like Biden's extortions of foreign countries like the Ukraine for personal gain for instance.
> 
> Forget those arguments; they don't matter any more. Focus on generating and aiding the general decay in the Democratic Party itself, like maybe organizing a movement to vote in Democrat primaries around the country and primarying the commies and deviants out of their local and state offices; it won't work for the national offices, thanks to the 'super-delegate rule' the elites invented to keep those uppity proles from wrecking their clubhouse candidates, but at this point the local and state elections is where any resistance can be successful. We've seen that the GOP is going to do nothing, so there is nothing to lose by primarying out the gimps and commies at the state and loval levels, especially the judges and DA's that are elected at local and state levels. The Burbs can still swing county and state elections, and win without the urban hood rats and other criminal mobs'; let them keep destroying  themselves and turning their neighborhoods into war zones and shitholes.


Constitutional laws allowed the use of mandates and lockdowns along with vaccinations during the two centuries of US existence.


----------



## progressive hunter (Oct 21, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> Constitutional laws allowed the use of mandates and lockdowns along with vaccinations over two centuries of US existence.


I am sure you can provide those laws??

I will wait,,


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 21, 2021)

> The Democrats and DOJ's intent to spy on all Americans' financial records over transactions over $600-



Untrue the amount has been raised to $10,000


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 21, 2021)

> And of the intrusion of the DOJ in local and state law enforcement matters regarding parents' threats against teacher / school boards, calling upon the FBI to intimidate and silence parents opposition to CRT and wanting to have a say in their children's education.



The request was done by the teachers and administrators and there is nothing illegal about it.


----------



## DudleySmith (Oct 21, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> The request was done by the teachers and administrators and there is nothing illegal about it.



Not a Federal issue; there are no 'Federal school districts' in the U.S., except maybe D.C.'s, and even that is a local. Not that such facts matter to Democrats, which is part of my point.


----------



## easyt65 (Oct 21, 2021)

In their request for FBI interference the political teacher's union/group could not even cite any violent incident against teachers. Theirs was not a plea for the FBI to investigate for deal with any specific threat of violence - it was a request for the proven criminal FBI to intimidate and silence parents who opposed their Marxist-based CRT curriculum being used to indoctrinate their kids.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Oct 21, 2021)

Garland is branding mainstream Americans who are opposed to the Democrat Party's dangerous far left wing extremist agenda with epitaphs such as "domestic terrorist" and "white supremist".
This level of hate and fear demagoguery is another indication that the Democrat Party is a cult.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 21, 2021)

DudleySmith said:


> Not a Federal issue; there are no 'Federal school districts' in the U.S., except maybe D.C.'s, and even that is a local. Not that such facts matter to Democrats, which is part of my point.


There are federal installations that were shut down, closed or had severe mandates for entry...There are federal schools ever hear of West Point?


----------



## PinktheFloyd88 (Oct 21, 2021)

Meister said:


> Sounds about right, there is no party that comes close to the democrat party in regards to corruption.


Wait, what? The Republican Party stormed the capital and tried to hang the Vice President of the United States less than a year ago...because they are sore losers. How are Democrats the ones that 'nobody comes close to' in corruption? What are you talking about?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Oct 21, 2021)

Oddball said:


> So much for the stone lie that Garland is a "reasonable centrist".


I have to disagree.   If you were to poll all the Marxists in the world, I'm sure his views would fall right in the middle.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Oct 21, 2021)

Nadler is a despicable hate monger and smear merchant.


----------



## easyt65 (Oct 21, 2021)

Dogmaphobe said:


> I have to disagree.   If you were to poll all the Marxists in the world, I'm sure his views would fall right in the middle.


The Democrats / extremists have dragged the nation so far to the Left that what used to be the far right is now  centric.


----------



## DrLove (Oct 21, 2021)

LoL!! All it takes for you to claim that Gym Jordan is _"BRUTALIZING!/ OWNING!!/ TORCHING!!!" _someone is to have him wave his arms around and yell a lot.

Fucker is an idiot who really should be in prison for enabling coaches to abuse students in the shower.


----------



## PinktheFloyd88 (Oct 21, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> The Democrats / extremists have dragged the nation so far to the Left that what used to be the far right is now  centric.


Our Democrat party is a center and milquetoast-left party. If you feel they are extreme left you need to travel the world, and get out a bit more. They are a corporate Center party.


----------



## easyt65 (Oct 21, 2021)

DrLove said:


> LoL!! All it takes for you to claim that Gym Jordan is _"BRUTALIZING!/ OWNING!!/ TORCHING!!!" _someone is to have him wave his arms around and yell a lot.
> 
> Fucker is an idiot who really should be in prison for enabling coaches to abuse students in the shower.




Poor emotional snowflake. Feel better now after that opinionated rant?


----------



## easyt65 (Oct 21, 2021)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Our Democrat party is a center and milquetoast-left party. If you feel they are extreme left you need to travel the world, and get out a bit more. They are a corporate Center party.


 I have traveled the world, many times over 30 years in the military, far more than you ever will, I am quite positive.

Nancy Pelosi is considered 'moderate' compared to the extremists who now control the party and who control Joe Biden.


----------



## DrLove (Oct 21, 2021)

Meister said:


> Sounds about right, there is no party that comes close to the democrat party in regards to corruption.



Hmmm, not what I've been reading of late. Looks like around three or four to one Republicans! 









						GovTrack.us - Legislator Misconduct Database
					






					www.govtrack.us
				




Rep. Jeff Fortenberry [R-NE1]​campaign & elections unresolved
Rep. Fortenberry is accused of lying to the FBI about having received campaign contributions from a foreign national and his knowledge of it. In October 2021, he released a video in which he said he expected to be indicted on charges for lying, but not (so far) on the contributions themselves. Later the same day, he was indicted on three counts - one of scheming to falsify and conceal material facts and two of making false statements to federal investigators.

Oct. 19, 2021Fortenberry released a video in which he said he expected to be indicted on lying to the FBI.Oct. 19, 2021Department of Justice indicted on three counts - one of scheming to falsify and conceal material facts and two of making false statements to federal investigators. 
Rep. Marjorie Greene [R-GA14]​ethics violation resolved
In August 2021, Greene was accused of failing to wear a mask on the House Floor. Greene was fined and did not appeal.

Aug. 2, 2021House Committee on Ethics fined Greene for not wearing a mask on the House Floor.Sep. 8, 2021House Committee on Ethics announced that Greene had not appealed the fine.
Rep. Chip Roy [R-TX21]​ethics violation resolved
In August 2021, Roy was accused of failing to wear a mask on the House Floor. He was fined and did not appeal.

Aug. 2, 2021House Committee on Ethics fined Roy for not wearing a mask on the House Floor.Sep. 8, 2021House Committee on Ethics announced that Roy had not appealed the fine.
Rep. Mary Miller [R-IL15]​ethics violation resolved
In August 2021, Miller was accused of failing to wear a mask on the House Floor. She was fined and appealed. In September 2021, the appeal was denied.

Aug. 2, 2021House Committee on Ethics fined Miller for not wearing a mask on the House Floor.Aug. 25, 2021Miller appealed the fine.Sep. 8, 2021House Committee on Ethics announced that Miller had appealed the fine, but the appeal was denied.
Rep. Al Green [D-TX9]​ethics violation resolved
In August 2021, Green was accused of getting arrested at a protest. In September 2021, the House Committee on Ethics acknowledged the arrest and that the fine was paid and closed the investigation.

Sep. 28, 2021House Committee on Ethics acknowledged the arrest and that the fine was paid and closed the investigation.
Rep. Sheila Jackson Lee [D-TX18]​ethics violation resolved
In July 2021, Jackson Lee was accused of getting arrested at a protest. In September 2021, the House Committee on Ethics acknowledged the arrest and that the fine was paid and closed the investigation.

Sep. 28, 2021House Committee on Ethics acknowledged the arrest and that the fine was paid and closed the investigation.
Rep. Bill Huizenga [R-MI2]​ethics violation unresolved
Rep. Huizenga was accused of failing to complete security screening on Aug. 25, 2021 and fined $5,000by the House Committee on Ethics. Huizenga has yet to appeal the fine.

Aug. 25, 2021House Committee on Ethics announced the fine.
Rep. Jim Hagedorn [R-MN1]​unresolved
In July 2021, the Office of Congressional Ethics recommended further review by the House Committee on Ethics of Hagedorn for unstated reasons. In September 2021, the House Committee on Ethics extended the investigation.

Jul. 23, 2021Office of Congressional Ethics recommended further review by the House Committee on Ethics.Sep. 7, 2021House Committee on Ethics extended its investigation.
Rep. Mike Kelly [R-PA16]​unresolved
In July 2021, the Office of Congressional Ethics recommended further review by the House Committee on Ethics of Kelly for unstated reasons. In September 2021, the House Committee on Ethics extended the investigation.

Jul. 23, 2021Office of Congressional Ethics recommended further review by the House Committee on Ethics.Sep. 7, 2021House Committee on Ethics extended its investigation.
Rep. Tom Malinowski [D-NJ7]​unresolved
In July 2021, the Office of Congressional Ethics recommended further review by the House Committee on Ethics of Malinowski for unstated reasons. In September 2021, the House Committee on Ethics extended the investigation.

Jul. 23, 2021Office of Congressional Ethics recommended further review by the House Committee on Ethics.Sep. 7, 2021House Committee on Ethics extended its investigation.
Rep. Alexander Mooney [R-WV2]​campaign & elections unresolved
Rep. Mooney was accused of using campaign funds for personal expenses. According to Roll Call, he is being investigated by the House Committee on Ethics.

Jul. 23, 2021Office of Congressional Ethics recommended further review by the House Committee on Ethics.Aug. 25, 2021House Committee on Ethics is being investigated by the House Committee on EthicsSep. 7, 2021House Committee on Ethics extended its investigation.
Rep. Henry “Hank” Johnson [D-GA4]​ethics violation resolved
In July 2021, Rep. Johnson was accused of getting arrested at a protest. The House Committee on Ethics acknowledged the arrest and that he paid the fine and closed the investigation.

Jul. 30, 2021House Committee on Ethics acknowledged the arrest and that he paid the fine and closed the investigation.
Rep. Joyce Beatty [D-OH3]​ethics violation resolved
In July 2021, Rep. Beatty was accused of getting arrested at a protest. The House Committee on Ethics acknowledged the arrest and that she paid the fine and closed the investigation.

Jul. 26, 2021House Committee on Ethics acknowledged the arrest and that she paid the fine and closed the investigation.
Rep. Blake Moore [R-UT1]​ethics violation resolved
In July 2021, Rep. Moore acknowledged that he violated the STOCK Act by failing to meet a financial disclosure deadline and paid a fine.

Jul. 27, 2021Paid a fine.
Sen. Tommy Tuberville [R-AL]​ethics violation resolved
In July 2021, Sen. Tuberville acknowledged that he violated the STOCK Act by failing to meet a financial disclosure deadline.

Jul. 27, 2021Acknowledged that he violated the STOCK Act by failing to meet a financial disclosure deadline.
Rep. Marjorie Greene [R-GA14]​ethics violation resolved
On May 20, 2021, Rep. Greene was accused of failing to wear a mask on the House floor and the House Ethics Committee issued a fine. On June 18, Greene appealed and on July 20, the Committee rejected the appeal.

May. 20, 2021House Committee on Ethics informed Greene of fine for failing to wear a mask on the House floor.Jun. 18, 2021Member appealed the fine.Jul. 20, 2021House Committee on Ethics rejected Greene's appeal.
Rep. Ralph Norman [R-SC5]​ethics violation resolved
On May 20, 2021, Rep. Norman was accused of failing to wear a mask on the House floor and the House Ethics Committee issued a fine. On June 16, Norman appealed and on July 20, the Committee rejected the appeal.

May. 20, 2021House Committee on Ethics informed Norman of the fine for failing to wear a mask on the House floor.Jun. 16, 2021Member appealed the fine.Jul. 20, 2021House Committee on Ethics rejected Norman's appeal.
Rep. Thomas Massie [R-KY4]​ethics violation resolved
On May 20, 2021, Rep. Massie was accused of failing to wear a mask on the House floor and the House Ethics Committee issued a fine. On June 15, Massie appealed and on July 20, the Committee rejected the appeal.

May. 20, 2021House Committee on Ethics informed Massie of the fine for failing to wear a mask on the House floor.Jun. 15, 2021Member appealed the fine.Jul. 20, 2021House Committee on Ethics rejected Massie's appeal.
Rep. Brian Mast [R-FL18]​ethics violation resolved
On May 20, 2021, Rep. Mast was accused of failing to wear a mask on the House floor and the House Ethics Committee issued a fine. On May 24th, Mast appealed and on June 25, the Committee rejected the appeal.

May. 20, 2021House Committee on Ethics announced Mast's fine for failing to wear a mask on the House floorMay. 24, 2021Member appealed the fine.Jun. 25, 2021House Committee on Ethics rejected Mast's appeal
Rep. Mariannette Miller-Meeks [R-IA2]​ethics violation resolved
On May 20, 2021, Rep. Miller-Meeks was accused of failing to wear a mask on the House floor and the House Ethics Committee issued a fine. On June 25, the Committee published the fine.

May. 20, 2021House Committee on Ethics announced Miller-Meeks's fine for failing to wear a mask on the House floor.Jun. 25, 2021House Committee on Ethics published the fine.
Rep. Beth Van Duyne [R-TX24]​ethics violation resolved
On May 20, 2021, Rep. Van Duyne was accused of failing to wear a mask on the House floor and the House Ethics Committee issued a fine. On May 24th, Van Duyne appealed and on June 25, the Committee rejected the appeal.

May. 20, 2021House Committee on Ethics announced Van Duyne's fine for failing to wear a mask on the House floorMay. 24, 2021Member appealed the fine.Jun. 25, 2021House Committee on Ethics rejected Van Duyne's appeal
Rep. Lloyd Smucker [R-PA11]​ethics violation resolved
Rep. Smucker was accused of failing to complete security screening on May 19, 2021 and fined $5,000 by the House Committee on Ethics. Smucker appealed and on June 28, 2021, the Committee rejected his appeal.

May. 24, 2021House Committee on Ethics announced Smucker's fine.Jun. 28, 2021House Committee on Ethics did not agree with Smucker's appeal of the fine
Rep. Virginia Foxx [R-NC5]​ethics violation unresolved
Rep. Foxx was accused of failing to complete security screening on May 13, 2021 and fined $5,000 by the House Committee on Ethics. She has 30 days to appeal the fine.

May. 18, 2020House Committee on Ethics announced Foxx's fine
Rep. James “Jim” Clyburn [D-SC6]​ethics violation resolved
Rep. Clyburn was accused of failing to complete security screening on April 20, 2021 and fined $5,000 by the House Committee on Ethics. He is allowed to, and is, appealing the fine. On May 20, a majority of the Committee agreed to Clyburn's appeal.

Apr. 23, 2021House Committee on Ethics began a review of Clyburn's appeal of his fine.May. 20, 2021House Committee on Ethics agreed to Clyburn's appeal of his fine.
Rep. Harold “Hal” Rogers [R-KY5]​ethics violation resolved
Rep. Rogers was accused of failing to complete security screening on April 14, 2021 and fined $5,000 by the House Committee on Ethics. He is allowed to, and is, appealing the fine. On May 20, a majority of the Committee agreed to Roger's appeal.

Apr. 20, 2021House Committee on Ethics began a review of Rogers's appeal of his fine.May. 20, 2021House Committee on Ethics agreed to Rogers's appeal of his fine.
Rep. Tom Reed [R-NY23]​sexual harassment & abuse unresolved
On April 9, 2021, the House Committee on Ethics opened an investigation into allegations that Reed was engaging in sexual misconduct.

Apr. 9, 2021House Committee on Ethics opened an investigation into Reed.
Rep. Matt Gaetz [R-FL1]​bribery & corruption other crimes ethics violation sexual harassment & abuse campaign & elections unresolved
On March 30, 2021, the New York Times reported that the Department of Justice was investigating Rep. Matt Gaetz over allegedly engaging in a sexual relationship with an underage girl. Over the ensuing two weeks, the allegations expanded signficantly and on April 9 the House Committee on Ethics opened an investigation into allegations that Gaetz was engaging in a sexual relationship with underage girl, using illicit drugs, sharing inappropriate images or videos on the House floor, misusing state identification records, converting campaign funds to personal use, and/or accepting a bribe, improper gratuity, or impermissible gift.

Mar. 30, 2021The New York Times reported that the Department of Justice was investigating Rep. Matt Gaetz over allegedly engaging in a sexual relationship with an underage girl. Apr. 9, 2021House Committee on Ethics opened an investigation into Gaetz.
Rep. Louie Gohmert [R-TX1]​ethics violation resolved
Rep. Gohmert was accused of failing to complete security screening on February 4, 2021 and fined $5,000 by the House Committee on Ethics. He appealed on February 26 and the appeal was denied by a majority of the committee on March 30, 2021.

Mar. 11, 2021House Committee on Ethics began a review of Gohmert's appeal of his fine.Mar. 30, 2021House Committee on Ethics announced that Gohmert's February 26 appeal was denied.
Rep. Andrew Clyde [R-GA9]​ethics violation resolved
Rep. Clyde was accused of failing to complete security screening on February 3, 2021 and fined $5,000 by the House Committee on Ethics. He is allowed to, and is, appealing the fine. On April 12, the Committee rejected Clyde's appeals.

Mar. 11, 2021House Committee on Ethics began a review of Clyde's appeal of his fine.Apr. 12, 2021House Committee on Ethics a majority of the Committee refused to accept Clyde's appeal and his fines stand.
Rep. Russ Fulcher [R-ID1]​other crimes unresolved
Rep. Fulcher was accused of assaulting a Capitol Police officer when refusing to fully comply with security procedures before entering the House floor on January 12, 2021. That the Capitol Police were investigating became public when they interviewed a Huffington Post reporter who'd witnessed the event as part of the investigation.

Feb. 17, 2021U.S. Capitol Police interviewed a Huffington Post reporter who'd observed and reported the incident being investigated.
Rep. Andy Harris [R-MD1]​other crimes unresolved
Rep. Harris was accused of attempting to carry a concealed firearm onto the House floor on January 21, 2021. That the Capitol Police were investigating became public when they interviewed a Huffington Post reporter who'd witnessed the event as part of the investigation.

Feb. 17, 2021U.S. Capitol Police interviewed a Huffington Post reporter who'd observed and reported the incident being investigated.


----------



## DrLove (Oct 21, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> Poor emotional snowflake. Feel better now after that opinionated rant?



Please don't lecture anyone about "opinionated rants" You and your buddy Gym are full of those!


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Oct 21, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> The Democrats / extremists have dragged the nation so far to the Left that what used to be the far right is now  centric.



I think you meant what was far left is now centric, but I agree.

Their level of authoritarianism is off rhe charts. They are Stalinists, not liberals.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 21, 2021)

Meister said:


> Sounds about right, there is no party that comes close to the democrat party in regards to corruption.


Yeah.

Even Hitler had the balls to tell you what he was gonna do and then do it in front of your face!!!  At least he was HONEST about his evil.   The Dems would burst into flames and disintegrate into nothing if they ever told the truth about anything......much less be honest to anyone, even themselves!!!


----------



## Meister (Oct 21, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> Untrue the amount has been raised to $10,000


*The amount WAS $10,000*  (not raised to) and the democrats wanted to weaponize the IRS and reduce the amount to $600.00.
What planet do you reside on?


----------



## Meister (Oct 21, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Hmmm, not what I've been reading of late. Looks like around three or four to one Republicans!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just depends on the your definition of corruption, Doc.  You can take individuals from both sides.
But as a political party, yours can make the Russians blush.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 21, 2021)

Meister said:


> *The amount WAS $10,000*  (not raised to) and the democrats wanted to weaponize the IRS and reduce the amount to $600.00.
> What planet do you reside on?


And the IRS request was shot down that is how it works.


----------



## Meister (Oct 21, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> And the IRS request was shot down that is how it works.


And, your party, yes, your party WANTED IT.  Doesn't that even bother you that they would want it????
Having said that, it wasn't raised to  $10,000, it has been $10,000 all along. Not what you were trying to spin.


----------



## B. Kidd (Oct 21, 2021)

A person who reads their local daily newspaper knows more about current events than Garland.
Garland is a total zero who knows absolutely nothing!!


----------



## Meister (Oct 21, 2021)

B. Kidd said:


> A person who reads their local daily newspaper knows more about current events than Garland.
> Garland is a total zero who knows absolutely nothing!!


Yeah, I noticed that too.  If he doesn't know these issues, he's inept at his job.


----------



## B. Kidd (Oct 21, 2021)

Meister said:


> Yeah, I noticed that too.  If he doesn't know these issues, he's inept at his job.



To have that much power and be so inept is a scary situation.


----------



## DrLove (Oct 21, 2021)

Meister said:


> Just depends on the your definition of corruption, Doc.  You can take individuals from both sides.
> But as a political party, yours can make the Russians blush.



Beg to differ my friend. This year and last, charges against Republicans and Republican operatives outnumber those of Dems about 3-1. 









						Republican congressman faces multiple federal criminal charges
					

Unlike the last two members of Congress charged by the Justice Department, Nebraska's Jeff Fortenberry probably won't get a presidential pardon.




					www.msnbc.com
				











						Former Forsyth Republican leader charged with stealing from church, threatening family
					

Nathan Tabor, former Congressional candidate and one-time chair of the Forsyth County Republican Party, is facing numerous criminal charges, ranging from stealing catalytic converters to making harassing and threating comments




					journalnow.com
				











						Pro-Trump Republican aiming to unseat Ilhan Omar charged with felony theft
					

Exclusive: Danielle Stella, reported to support baseless QAnon conspiracy theory, arrested twice this year over alleged shoplifting




					www.theguardian.com
				











						Kansas freshman GOP Rep. Watkins charged with 3 felonies
					

TOPEKA, Kan. (AP) — A freshman Kansas congressman who had listed a UPS Inc. postal box as his residence on a state voter registration form was charged Tuesday with three felonies, including illegal voting...




					apnews.com
				











						A GOP strategist was arrested on 10 felony counts of underage sex trafficking, conspiracy, and obstruction of justice
					

Anton Lazzaro is accused of having "conspired with others to recruit and solicit six minor victims to engage in commercial sex acts" last year.




					sports.yahoo.com
				











						Oregon lawmaker who opened state Capitol to far-right protesters faces criminal charges
					

State Rep Mike Nearman, the Polk County Republican who allowed far-right demonstrators to breach the state Capitol in December has been charged with first-degree official misconduct, a class A misdemeanor, and second degree criminal trespass, a class C misdemeanor.



					www.opb.org


----------



## Meister (Oct 21, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Beg to differ my friend. This year and last, charges against Republicans and Republican operatives outnumber those of Dems about 3-1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure if your playing like your obtuse or if it really is going right over your head, doc.
We could play tic for tat all day long, dude, but I don't play those games, and I'm surprised that you do.
Fake dossiers, fake impeachments, etc.  that is the corruption of the PARTY, not that game you're playing.


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 21, 2021)

watched it live...Jordan on fire as always


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (Oct 21, 2021)

DrLove said:


> LoL!! All it takes for you to claim that Gym Jordan is _"BRUTALIZING!/ OWNING!!/ TORCHING!!!" _someone is to have him wave his arms around and yell a lot.
> 
> Fucker is an idiot who really should be in prison for enabling coaches to abuse students in the shower.


FAKE NEWS .BY the resident dickhead... shocking.


----------



## beautress (Oct 21, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> R-Jim Jordan brutalized US AG Garland, the corrupt DOJ, and the criminal FBI. In his opening statement Jordan presented the long list of:
> -  Tyrannical abuses of Democrats during the pandemic (civil and Constitutional rights-violating quarantines / lock-downs that forced Americans to stay at home, to wear masks in their homes, and shuttered small businesses, making many go bankrupt), their own hypocritical refusal to adhere to their own illegal mandates
> -  FISA Court-exposed FBI crimes of illegal spying and their part in Obama's failed coup
> - The Democrats and DOJ's intent to spy on all Americans' financial records over transactions over $600
> ...


I watched a few minutes of the Attotney General today. The man sickens me
 because the first job of an attorney is for equal judgment, not rearranging partisan missteps, unfairness, and punishing protesters who are innocent of doing wrong. 

The Democrats sent a cop outside to haul in a bunch of authentic Republican protesters they could frame as assassins. The people they have locked up for nearly a year in solitary confinement are being wrongfully arrested, wrongfully held, and are not being fairly in the Justice system.

 Where is the Attorney General? Is he in on all this deleterious use of power by the House that will go a long way into vice go damage people who demand fairness as they play their dirty little tricks on America so their Hillary in hiding can clean up her destroyed computer's knowledge is forgotten about? Please vote out Communism in the next election. 

The leftist extremists aren't playing nice now and if we don't boot them out now they will nail us behind the Iron Curtain of a system that is more heartless than a very narcissistic monarch with unchecked power of life or death over you and me on the desultory winds of a whim.


----------



## easyt65 (Oct 21, 2021)

No wonder Garland won't submit to an Ethics Review





AG Merrick Garland Refuses to Commit to Ethics ​Review of His Family’s Financial Ties to *CRT Publications*​





BREAKING EXCLUSIVE: AG Garland’s Wife ​Connected to Voting Machine Vendor ES&S​

Seems Garland did not take justifiably being denied a spot on the USSC well, and he and his family decided to take a page out of the Criminal Biden family and 'went into business' for themselves....












						AG Merrick Garland Refuses to Commit to Ethics Review of His Family's Financial Ties to CRT Publications
					

Attorney General Merrick Garland refused to agree to an investigation of his family’s financial ties with publications related to the Critical Race Theory (CRT). We reported weeks ago that AG Garland ordered the FBI to look into the legal activities of parents around the country who are fed up...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				













						BREAKING EXCLUSIVE: AG Garland's Wife Connected to Voting Machine Vendor ES&S
					

Attorney General (AG) Merrick Garland should recuse himself.  He never should have taken on the AG position because he knew he had too many conflicts of interest that would disqualify him from performing his job without bias.  We’ve already seen his bias in play. We reported that the AG’s son is...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## DrLove (Oct 21, 2021)

beautress said:


> I watched a few minutes of the Attotney General today. The man sickens me
> because the first job of an attorney is for equal judgment, not rearranging partisan missteps, unfairness, and punishing protesters who are innocent of doing wrong. The Democrats sent a cop outside to haul in a bunch of authentic Republican protesters they could frame as assassins. The people they have locked up for nearly a year in solitary confinement are being wrongfully arrested, wrongfully held, and are not being fairly in the Justice system. Where is the Attorney General? Is he in on all this deleterious use of power by the House that will go a long way into vice go damage people who demand fairness as they play their dirty little tricks on America so their Hillary in hiding can clean up her destroyed computer's knowledge is forgotten about. Please vote out Communism in the next election. They aren't playing nice now and if we don't boot them out now they will nail us behind the Iron Curtain of a system that is more heartless than a very narcissistic monarch with unchecked power of life or death over you and me on the winds of a whim.



You are repeating conspiracy theories. Please STOP


----------



## DrLove (Oct 21, 2021)

Meister said:


> Not sure if your playing like your obtuse or if it really is going right over your head, doc.
> We could play tic for tat all day long, dude, but I don't play those games, and I'm surprised that you do.
> Fake dossiers, fake impeachments, etc.  that is the corruption of the PARTY, not that game you're playing.


Clearly Meister, you didn't (and DON'T ) give one GD FUCK.


----------



## B. Kidd (Oct 21, 2021)

beautress said:


> I watched a few minutes of the Attotney General today. The man sickens me
> because the first job of an attorney is for equal judgment, not rearranging partisan missteps, unfairness, and punishing protesters who are innocent of doing wrong.
> 
> The Democrats sent a cop outside to haul in a bunch of authentic Republican protesters they could frame as assassins. The people they have locked up for nearly a year in solitary confinement are being wrongfully arrested, wrongfully held, and are not being fairly in the Justice system.
> ...



Like Jim Jordan said in his opening remarks, this is the 1st time he can remember where so many Americans are fearful of their own Gov't!
I can 2nd this, and I'm almost twice Jim Jordan's age!!


----------



## beautress (Oct 21, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Clearly Meister, you didn't (and DON'T ) give one GD FUCK.


Oh, good grief.

Meister is one of the fairest members of the USMB family. He makes it clear the parameters of good debate and if he spoke to you or anyone else it would behoove you to complete a full introspect into what you just said, claimed or parrotted from a self-serving anti-constitution mob boss. If you can't do that to one of the most respected longterm American patriots online who is not fooled by partisans, not one of us here can help you extricate your head from the sand like brer ostrich does when avoiding the fire his match started.

A good referee will call whoever steps on or over the line on the court. You should listen to a good ref's call. It's not personal, it's up to you to engage in debate that is being doused by people who do not want to account for why they are rubbing out the Constitution line by line in the Pelosi House with ninnyhammer Marxist lockstepping they hope to get full control of even people's one-time harbinger of free speech.  I'll be hoping you decide to debate fairly.


----------



## Who_Me? (Oct 21, 2021)

Jim Jordan is a blithering wimpy dork who has no mind of his own.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 21, 2021)

Do you want the IRS spying on your bank account to go after ‘the rich’?
					

The justification for mass surveillance of the average American’s bank accounts is littered with disingenuous obfuscation.




					thehill.com
				




Actually, they didn't change anything. It's not based on single $10,000 transactions, it's a total of $10,000 in a year. They are trying to use the 10k figure to mislead people


It's 10k per year.


----------



## ClaireH (Oct 21, 2021)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Our Democrat party is a center and milquetoast-left party. If you feel they are extreme left you need to travel the world, and get out a bit more. They are a corporate Center party.


How long do you think it will be (in years) before corporate Dems are either absorbed into the leftist movement or become unable to win national elections? I’m sure you’re aware of the frictional haggling  going on behind the scenes and even publicly, between Pelosi and ilk and…. let’s just go with AOC and her ilk. There are more prominent puppet masters above AOC, but she can rile up the 20 somethings who believe there are free rides awaiting, if only they get the votes! An obvious scam that once many of these 20-year-olds hit 35, they’ll know more about false promises not panning out. For one thing, corporate Democrats have no intention nor the ability to give away “free stuff”, yet corporate media won’t touch that one. It’s all about conning the public for votes in order to win.

My second question: how can anyone respect deception or anyone who plays the game of using human tools to reach their goals?

The reality, and as you’ve suggested, some Democrats are just left of center, although many refer to that subset as moderate Democrats. Even still, labels wind up being blanket labels generally that never fit all. One problem is many people don’t even agree on a specific label and what it entails, but that’s another story.


----------



## ClaireH (Oct 21, 2021)

ThisIsMe said:


> Do you want the IRS spying on your bank account to go after ‘the rich’?
> 
> 
> The justification for mass surveillance of the average American’s bank accounts is littered with disingenuous obfuscation.
> ...


Without even checking, I have no doubt you’re right. Unbelievable. This  current administration and all of its decision-making underlings are conniving professionals it would seem. A.K.A. Shallow individuals consumed by their need to control the behaviors and thoughts of the masses. Trickery supported in print. The media outlets that print these misleading stories (starting at the top with owners) and are aware it’s subterfuge, need to go under and be replaced by honest reporting outlets. If a large percentage of the people demand it, it will eventually happen. There are a few billionaires who might consider taking up the cause who oppose federal dictatorship-like actions, along with a myriad of potential donors to pool the funds as needed.


----------



## DrLove (Oct 22, 2021)

beautress said:


> Oh, good grief.
> 
> Meister is one of the fairest members of the USMB family. He makes it clear the parameters of good debate and if he spoke to you or anyone else it would behoove you to complete a full introspect into what you just said, claimed or parrotted from a self-serving anti-constitution mob boss. If you can't do that to one of the most respected longterm American patriots online who is not fooled by partisans, not one of us here can help you extricate your head from the sand like brer ostrich does when avoiding the fire his match started.
> 
> A good referee will call whoever steps on or over the line on the court. You should listen to a good ref's call. It's not personal, it's up to you to engage in debate that is being doused by people who do not want to account for why they are rubbing out the Constitution line by line in the Pelosi House with ninnyhammer Marxist lockstepping they hope to get full control of even people's one-time harbinger of free speech.  I'll be hoping you decide to debate fairly.



I totally agree and like the Meister Man. God only knows what you are talking about. I see you believe that the violent thugs who injured 140 cops and are responsible for the suicide deaths of four more were innocent patriots. Don't expect anyone with a lick of sense to buy that malarky


----------



## iceberg (Oct 22, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> Constitutional laws allowed the use of mandates and lockdowns along with vaccinations during the two centuries of US existence.


what does this have to do with the DoJ targeting parents for violent behavior but refuse to allow you to show the evidence of their being wrong about "said behavior"?

nothing.

you're just being a trolling arsewhipe.


----------



## Doc7505 (Oct 22, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Beg to differ my friend. This year and last, charges against Republicans and Republican operatives outnumber those of Dems about 3-1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


~~~~~~
*This is not about charges against Republicans.  It's about the actions of the Bia Dung administration and the sycophants he's appointed to his cabinet. In this particular case AG Merrick Garland and his Left handed moves that show his bias....
IMO, Garland should recuse himself regarding all the below covered so well by Congressmen Jordan, Johnson, Steube, Gohmert, Spartz, Massie, Gaetz, Chabot, McClintock, and Ken Buck. ... Garland has proven by his own testimony that he is incapable of managin the DOJ and is biased.....*









						BRAVO! GOP Reps Jordan, Johnson, Steube, Biggs, Gohmert, Spartz, Massie, Gaetz, Chabot, McClintock and Ken Buck DESTROY AG Garland at House Hearing (VIDEO)
					

Republican lawmakers totally represented today at the House Judiciary Committee hearing! House GOP members showed up, were prepared, organized, focused on separate issues and COMPLETELY DESTROYED the corrupt Attorney General of the United States. The GOP lawmakers blasted Attorney General...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				



**********​








						GOP Rep shows damning video to AG Garland of suspected federal agents who entered Capitol, incited riot on Jan. 6?
					

Thomas Massie grilled Merrick Garland and asked if federal agents, assets, or provocateurs were involved in inciting a riot on Jan. 6.




					www.bizpacreview.com
				



**********​








						The Gateway Pundit
					

Where Hope Finally Made a Comeback




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				





**********

**********

**********
**********
**********
https://twitter.com/i/status/1451272067173736455
​


----------



## rightnow909 (Oct 22, 2021)

DudleySmith said:


> Constitutional laws has been dead for years, especially with the appointments of  Democratic Judges on Federal benches, overturning local and state elections all over the U.S. and refusing to enforce any violations of Federal laws commited by Democratic Party gangsters, like Biden's extortions of foreign countries like the Ukraine for personal gain for instance.
> 
> Forget those arguments; they don't matter any more. Focus on generating and aiding the general decay in the Democratic Party itself, like maybe organizing a movement to vote in Democrat primaries around the country and primarying the commies and deviants out of their local and state offices;.


good  advice

Americans should all read Jordan Sekulow's book The NExt Red Wave

He goes into details about the lawlessness and un-american tactics of the extreme left elite in the Deep State, encourages us to get involved w/ local govt .. a lot of people go from local govt to national.. It is a start any American can make.. And we have to make this start.. every one of us has to fight these evil pos.s


----------



## Crepitus (Oct 22, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> R-Jim Jordan brutalized US AG Garland, the corrupt DOJ, and the criminal FBI. In his opening statement Jordan presented the long list of:
> -  Tyrannical abuses of Democrats during the pandemic (civil and Constitutional rights-violating quarantines / lock-downs that forced Americans to stay at home, to wear masks in their homes, and shuttered small businesses, making many go bankrupt), their own hypocritical refusal to adhere to their own illegal mandates
> -  FISA Court-exposed FBI crimes of illegal spying and their part in Obama's failed coup
> - The Democrats and DOJ's intent to spy on all Americans' financial records over transactions over $600
> ...


Given the republican history of altering videos I agree with Nadler.

And Gym Jordan is a my ng sack of shit so you shouldn't take any of his rant at face value.


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 22, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Given the republican history of altering videos I agree with Nadler.
> 
> And Gym Jordan is a my ng sack of shit so you shouldn't take any of his rant at face value.


An example of the altering, please. I think you have them confused with the three major networks.


----------



## Crepitus (Oct 22, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> An example of the altering, please. I think you have them confused with the three major networks.





			https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2018/11/08/white-house-shares-doctored-video-support-punishment-journalist-jim-acosta/


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 22, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2018/11/08/white-house-shares-doctored-video-support-punishment-journalist-jim-acosta/


Behind a pay wall. Plus the WP is not a credible source when it comes to politics.


----------



## easyt65 (Oct 22, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Given the republican history of altering videos I agree with Nadler.


Wrong Party - as proven by _Fang-Fang _Swalwell caught treasonously photo-shopping and attempting to submit false evidence against Trump in Pelosi's 2nd treasonous failed Impeachment attempt.


----------



## Donald H (Oct 22, 2021)

Is this an attempt to smear Garland in advance of him making the big decision on the Bannon subpoena?


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 22, 2021)

Donald H said:


> Is this an attempt to smear Garland in advance of him making the big decision on the Bannon subpoena?


Garland has already smeared himself. He is a lap dog with a political agenda that has nothing to do with equal justice.


----------



## easyt65 (Oct 22, 2021)

Donald H said:


> Is this an attempt to smear Garland in advance of him making the big decision on the Bannon subpoena?



No, it is exposing Garland's Conflict of interest regarding his family getting rich on the very MARXIST CURRICULUM in schools he has been asked to defend using the FBI from attack by parents.


----------



## Doc7505 (Oct 22, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2018/11/08/white-house-shares-doctored-video-support-punishment-journalist-jim-acosta/




~~~~~~








						Katie Couric: I withheld RBG’s harsh anthem-kneeling comments to ‘protect’ her
					

Katie Couric has admitted that, in a 2016 interview, she withheld Ruth Bader Ginsburg’s harshest comments on kneeling during the national anthem.




					nypost.com
				



**********​




__





						One moment, please...
					





					www.rightjournalism.com
				



**********​








						Busted! MSNBC Caught Dishonestly Editing Town Hall Gun Footage (UPDATED)
					

Newsbusters has Newsbusted MSNBC for applying some pretty clumsy edits to some news footage in order to conceal the racial identity of a black man who brought an AR-15 rifle to a Presidential town hall in Phoenix. The segment was a discussion about a possible racial component to the recent rash...




					www.mediaite.com
				




​


----------



## Meister (Oct 22, 2021)

B. Kidd said:


> Like Jim Jordan said in his opening remarks, this is the 1st time he can remember where so many Americans are fearful of their own Gov't!
> I can 2nd this, and I'm almost twice Jim Jordan's age!!


It seems that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights protecting the People from its Government has been forgotten or ignored.


----------



## colfax_m (Oct 22, 2021)

Meister said:


> It seems that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights protecting the People from its Government has been forgotten or ignored.


It’s not Garland’s fault that the right wing has gone crazy.


----------



## Meister (Oct 22, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> It’s not Garland’s fault that the right wing has gone crazy.


It's not the right wing that is calling parents domestic terrorists.

It seems that the left wing does have the blessing of the DOJ and Garland's son-in-law.


----------



## colfax_m (Oct 22, 2021)

Meister said:


> It's not the right wing that is calling parents domestic terrorists.
> 
> It seems that the left wing does have the blessing of the DOJ and Garland's son-in-law.


No, it's the right wing acting like domestic terrorists. 

The right wing leaders have gotten the people so whipped up into fear and anger, that they're turning into a bunch of nutters. 

Fear and anger are strong emotions, and manipulating them is really a disgusting way to maintain power.


----------



## Meister (Oct 22, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> No, it's the right wing acting like domestic terrorists.
> 
> The right wing leaders have gotten the people so whipped up into fear and anger, that they're turning into a bunch of nutters.
> 
> Fear and anger are strong emotions, and manipulating them is really a disgusting way to maintain power.


If you take away everything that Brandon has done over 10 months, I may agree with you.
They would be whipping up hysteria if nothing was there.  But, that's not the case, Brandon has
fucked up royally with everything he's done. From the border, to Afghanistan, to inflation to energy, etc.
There is plenty there, and it's your tent calling parents domestic terrorists, please, just own it and embrace it if you wish.


----------



## colfax_m (Oct 22, 2021)

Meister said:


> If you take away everything that Brandon has done over 10 months, I may agree with you.
> They would be whipping up hysteria if nothing was there.  But, that's not the case, Brandon has
> fucked up royally with everything he's done. From the border, to Afghanistan, to inflation to energy, etc.
> There is plenty there, and it's your tent calling parents domestic terrorists, please, just own it and embrace it if you wish.


School board meetings are inundated with nutters talking about CRT when the school doesn't have anything to do with CRT.
They're whipped up with nutters going crazy over wearing a simple face mask as if that was the end of the world.
They're whipped up with nutters talking about a stolen election.
They're whipped up with nutters thinking troops pulling out of Afghanistan is the end of the world. 
They're whipped up with nutters thinking we are turning into Venezuela. 

The DoJ said they want to help catch people who have been the victims of threats and intimidation, but you guys whipped up the nutters by saying that they're going after parent's just exercising first amendment rights.

You're losing grip with reality and the fear/anger that has been pushed on you is how you're controlled.


----------



## Meister (Oct 22, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> School board meetings are inundated with nutters talking about CRT when the school doesn't have anything to do with CRT.
> They're whipped up with nutters going crazy over wearing a simple face mask as if that was the end of the world.
> They're whipped up with nutters talking about a stolen election.
> They're whipped up with nutters thinking troops pulling out of Afghanistan is the end of the world.
> ...


No, no, you are the one who has the issues with giving up your freedoms.  Don't blame
that on Americans, blame that on a party hell bent on transitioning our country to a socialist country.  But carry on,
because your masters are proud of you comrade.


----------



## colfax_m (Oct 22, 2021)

Meister said:


> No, no, you are the one who has the issues with giving up your freedoms.  Don't blame
> that on Americans, blame that on a party hell bent on transitioning our country to a socialist country.  But carry on,
> because your masters are proud of you comrade.


Socialist country? That's the crazy crap you have been listening to.

Look, let's make it simple. The DoJ said that we need to go after people making threats to school boards.

But your side told y'all they're coming after YOU despite the fact that there's no reason to believe that. Don't you see what they're doing? The right wing leaders WANT you afraid of the government. It's useful for them.

It's bad for the country, but good for Republicans.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 22, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> R-Jim Jordan brutalized US AG Garland, the corrupt DOJ, and the criminal FBI. In his opening statement Jordan presented the long list of:
> -  Tyrannical abuses of Democrats during the pandemic (civil and Constitutional rights-violating quarantines / lock-downs that forced Americans to stay at home, to wear masks in their homes, and shuttered small businesses, making many go bankrupt), their own hypocritical refusal to adhere to their own illegal mandates
> -  FISA Court-exposed FBI crimes of illegal spying and their part in Obama's failed coup
> - The Democrats and DOJ's intent to spy on all Americans' financial records over transactions over $600
> ...


Jordan can be must see TV. All jokes aside. Great orator.


----------



## colfax_m (Oct 22, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Jordan can be must see TV. All jokes aside. Great orator.


Indignant attention whore. 

But opinions vary.


----------



## Meister (Oct 22, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Socialist country? That's the crazy crap you have been listening to.
> 
> Look, let's make it simple. The DoJ said that we need to go after people making threats to school boards.
> 
> ...


Yeah, a socialist country, Spanky, it's not that difficult, and I didn't stutter.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 22, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Indignant attention whore.
> 
> But opinions vary.


Doesn’t mean he isn’t a great orator. You could learn something from him.


----------



## colfax_m (Oct 22, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Doesn’t mean he isn’t a great orator. You could learn something from him.


Disagree.

He's cheap and depends more on volume than eloquence.


----------



## colfax_m (Oct 22, 2021)

Meister said:


> Yeah, a socialist country, Spanky, it's not that difficult, and I didn't stutter.


Sure dude.

Just remember. If you're afraid, it's because someone WANTS you to be afraid.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 22, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Disagree.
> 
> He's cheap and depends more on volume than eloquence.


Disagree there. I am not a fan of BHO but he too is a great orator.


----------



## colfax_m (Oct 22, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Disagree there. I am not a fan of BHO but he too is a great orator.


Obama is a great orator. 

Jordan just peddles outrage to people addicted to it. It's not oration. It's cheap.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Oct 22, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> It’s not Garland’s fault that the right wing has gone crazy.


Why do you persist in the obvious lie of calling yourself a centrist when you support democrat Stalinism at every turn?


----------



## Godboy (Oct 22, 2021)

Who_Me? said:


> Jim Jordan is a blithering wimpy dork who has no mind of his own.


You hurt your own position when you make statements like this. It simply isnt true and you wont convince anyone that it is. He is literally the opposite of what you claim he is. That "wimpy dork" would kick the dog shit out of any man in congress. Do you even know his background?

4 time state wrestling champ
2 time Division 1 champ
Made it to the semi finals for the Olympic trials
Career record of 156-1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (There are only a handful of people in history with that kind of record.)


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 22, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Obama is a great orator.
> 
> Jordan just peddles outrage to people addicted to it. It's not oration. It's cheap.


Opinions vary. Guess you don’t understand what that means. Maybe some day you will learn. I will not hold my breath, Gaylord Focker.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 22, 2021)

Godboy said:


> You hurt your own position when you make statements like this. It simply isnt true and you wont convince anyone that it is. He is literally the opposite of what you claim he is. That "wimpy dork" would kick the dog shit out of any man in congress. Do you even know his background?
> 
> 4 time state wrestling champ
> 2 time Division 1 champ
> ...


Jordan would take this Leftist down and make him beg for his safe space.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Oct 22, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Jordan would take this Leftist down and make him beg for his safe space.


Heck, for that matter, so could Richard Simmons.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 22, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Socialist country? That's the crazy crap you have been listening to.
> 
> Look, let's make it simple. The DoJ said that we need to go after people making threats to school boards.
> 
> ...


Not the best use of resources. Better used at the border with MS13.


----------



## Crepitus (Oct 22, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Behind a pay wall. Plus the WP is not a credible source when it comes to politics.


It's a well known incident, and you're an idiot.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Crepitus (Oct 22, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> Wrong Party - as proven by _Fang-Fang _Swalwell caught treasonously photo-shopping and attempting to submit false evidence against Trump in Pelosi's 2nd treasonous failed Impeachment attempt.


Well that's a lie.


----------



## Crepitus (Oct 22, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Not the best use of resources. Better used at the border with MS13.


"The border with MS-13"?

You people get nuttier every day.


----------



## Crepitus (Oct 22, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> ~~~~~~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know how many times I have to say it, but rwnj blogsites are not evidence of anything but your gullibility.


----------



## B. Kidd (Oct 22, 2021)

Creeps or us loves howlin' at the moon!
This is some unhinged shit.


----------



## easyt65 (Oct 22, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Well that's a lie.


You wish, propaganda-pushing snowflake









						Eric Swalwell Accused of Chilling Deceptive Move During Wednesday’s Impeachment Trial
					

The Dems are getting pretty gosh darn desperate in their second attempt to impeach Trump.




					www.waynedupree.com
				












						Eric Swalwell, Democrats accused of doctoring pro-Trump tweet shown during impeachment trial
					

How did images of tweets from Jennifer Lynn Lawrence — an unverified Twitter user — show up with blue check marks during Swalwell's remarks at this week's impeachment proceedings?




					www.theblaze.com
				












						BUSTED! Eric Swalwell Caught Using Photoshopped Tweet at Impeachment Trial #FakeNews
					

If they’re not cheating, they’re lying. House Impeachment Manager Eric Swalwell gave a riveting performance on Wednesday reading off Trump’s tweets with emotional appeal. During this theatrical performance, Swalwell read off a Trump retweet by Jennifer Lynn Lawrence. But there was one problem...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				




Democrats could not help themselves- its what te do.

In Pelosi's 1dt Failed Impeach.e t Schiff authored fake phone transcripts and submitted them as actual evidence while lying to everyone repeatedly about a non-exisrent Whistle blower.

Eric Fang Fang Swalwell was busted phot-shopping / creating false evidence.

I wonder if the CCP paid him to do that or if Fang Fang took care of that.


----------



## Crepitus (Oct 22, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> You wish, propaganda-pushing snowflake
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One more time:

RWNJ blogsites are not evidence of anything but your own gullibility.


----------



## easyt65 (Oct 22, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> One more time:
> 
> RWNJ blogsites are not evidence of anything but your own gullibility.


You keep trying to smear sources every time you CAN NOT DEBUNK WHAT IS BEING PROVEN.

You should learn yiu saying, "Nuh-Uh" is not debunking facts reported/ proven.


----------



## B. Kidd (Oct 22, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> You wish, propaganda-pushing snowflake
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most definitely a Fang- Fang contrivance.
Swalwell is too F'in dumb to think of this by himself.


----------



## Crepitus (Oct 22, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> You keep trying to smear sources every time you CAN NOT DEBUNK WHAT IS BEING PROVEN.
> 
> You should learn yiu saying, "Nuh-Uh" is not debunking facts reported/ proven.


What source?  You haven't posted any legitimate sources.


----------



## easyt65 (Oct 22, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> What source?  You haven't posted any legitimate sources.


Go away, you pathetic, reality-denying POS who can't debunk facts so you piss and moan about sources as a failed attempt to distract...

Bwuhahahaha


----------



## iceberg (Oct 22, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> What source?  You haven't posted any legitimate sources.


all good. you've never posted anything legitimate.


----------



## Who_Me? (Oct 22, 2021)

Godboy said:


> You hurt your own position when you make statements like this. It simply isnt true and you wont convince anyone that it is. He is literally the opposite of what you claim he is. That "wimpy dork" would kick the dog shit out of any man in congress. Do you even know his background?
> 
> 4 time state wrestling champ
> 2 time Division 1 champ
> ...


An he's never had an original thought in his life.  He's a Trump toady.   His wrestling stats are irrelevant.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 22, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> "The border with MS-13"?
> 
> You people get nuttier every day.


You people? LOL


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 22, 2021)

I'm no Mitch McConnell fan, but every time Merrick Garland opens his mouth, I want to send ole Mitch a bottle of Kentucky Bourbon


----------



## DudleySmith (Oct 22, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> There are federal installations that were shut down, closed or had severe mandates for entry...There are federal schools ever hear of West Point?



please, get into rehab; the meth for breakfast is making you seriously stupid.


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 22, 2021)

Biden either appoints radical marxists or feeble-minded folk like Garland


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 23, 2021)

DudleySmith said:


> please, get into rehab; the meth for breakfast is making you seriously stupid.


Sounds like you have a lot of experience from riding the snake.


----------



## DudleySmith (Oct 23, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> Sounds like you have a lot of experience from riding the snake.



Sounds like you're dumbed down enough to think pop reverse psychology is a clever comeback or something, just more proof you need help.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 23, 2021)

DudleySmith said:


> Sounds like you're dumbed down enough to think pop reverse psychology is a clever comeback or something, just more proof you need help.


Just like yer need to talk down to people by assuming something you know nothing about.


----------



## DudleySmith (Oct 23, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> Just like yer need to talk down to people by assuming something you know nothing about.



lol commies and deviants aren't 'people'. You're just getting sillier and sillier.


----------



## beautress (Oct 23, 2021)

Who_Me? said:


> Jim Jordan is a blithering wimpy dork who has no mind of his own.


No he isn't. He is a man of heart and courage who insists on accountabity from self-serving communist gangsters who are swamping the American taxpayers who got a wakeup call the day Bernie Sander's right hand man Hutchinson, tried to shoot and kill Rep. Steve Scalise but was reprimanded with a bullet from Rep. Scalise's bodyguard that killed Hutchinson on the spot. In Mr. Hutchinson's shirg pocket  was a who's who list of Republican Congressmen who were to be there that day with Rep and House Republican whip Scalise's name st the top of the list. That's what communists do. They murder people who get in their way because they are so nasty about getting their way and demanding no accountability whatsoever like AOC who said words to the effect that she couldn"t wait to be in power and how much she hated having to be challenged as being wrong all the time. Frighteningly, her New Green Steal is demanding more taxes be levied on American taxpayers than she would be willing to pay if she were like the rest of us who have to pay taxes for everything.


----------



## Who_Me? (Oct 23, 2021)

beautress said:


> No he isn't. He is a man of heart and courage who insists on accountabity from self-serving communist gangsters who are swamping the American taxpayers who got a wakeup call the day Bernie Sander's right hand man Hutchinson, tried to shoot and kill Rep. Steve Scalise but was reprimanded with a bullet from Rep. Scalise's bodyguard that killed Hutchinson on the spot. In Mr. Hutchinson's shirg pocket  was a who's who list of Republican Congressmen who were to be there that day with Rep and House Republican whip Scalise's name st the top of the list. That's what communists do. They murder people who get in their way because they are so nasty about getting their way and demanding no accountability whatsoever like AOC who said words to the effect that she couldn"t wait to be in power and how much she hated having to be challenged as being wrong all the time. Frighteningly, her New Green Steal is demanding more taxes be levied on American taxpayers than she would be willing to pay if she were like the rest of us who have to pay taxes for everything.



Momma always said, "Never argue with stupid people, they will drag you down to their level and then beat you with experience."

Quote by Mark Twain


----------



## iceberg (Oct 25, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> Just like yer need to talk down to people by assuming something you know nothing about.


thank god you in all your snark glory has never done that.

that would be like, hypocritical and shit.


----------



## rightnow909 (Oct 25, 2021)

beautress said:


> No he isn't. He is a man of heart and courage who insists on accountabity from self-serving communist gangsters who are swamping the American taxpayers who got a wakeup call the day Bernie Sander's right hand man Hutchinson, tried to shoot and kill Rep. Steve Scalise but was reprimanded with a bullet from Rep. Scalise's bodyguard that killed Hutchinson on the spot. In Mr. Hutchinson's shirg pocket  was a who's who list of Republican Congressmen who were to be there that day with Rep and House Republican whip Scalise's name st the top of the list. That's what communists do. They murder people who get in their way because they are so nasty about getting their way and demanding no accountability whatsoever like AOC who said words to the effect that she couldn"t wait to be in power and how much she hated having to be challenged as being wrong all the time. Frighteningly, her New Green Steal is demanding more taxes be levied on American taxpayers than she would be willing to pay if she were like the rest of us who have to pay taxes for everything.


great post

of course  those who most need to read it probably won't or if they do

will simply reply

_you are total freak and moron and don't understand a damn thing.. _

those lefties.. they really engage our intellect, don't they?


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## colfax_m (Oct 27, 2021)

beautress said:


> He is a man of heart and courage


He’s an attention whore who wails and moans for the cameras and does little else.


----------



## LeftofLeft (Oct 27, 2021)

Expose the Democrats for the control freaks they are and their obsession with weaponizing government agencies. It makes no sense to go after school parents who oppose school boards decisions or to track every transaction over $600. How does that benefit US from a security perspective to have all transactions over $600 monitored? Why $600 as the threshold? These same Liberals and Democrats went apeshit over Bush and Cheney tracking $$$$ thousand dollar transactions of known international terrorists. 

Aren’t Democrats supposed to be the party of personal rights and privacy? Bullshit.

Democrats ignore and deny riots in the streets yet lose their shit over a parent upset at a school board.


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 27, 2021)

https://twitter.com/AnnCoulter/status/1453495690450120704


----------



## badger2 (Oct 27, 2021)

Garland is one arrogant and stupid c.u.n.t. Thank you, Mr. Jordan.


----------



## Lisa558 (Oct 28, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> There are federal installations that were shut down, closed or had severe mandates for entry...There are federal schools ever hear of West Point?


We are not talking about West Point. We are talking about local school districts, run by leftists, who sought the FBI to intimidate parents who oppose them into silence (while covering up for a rapist).

Now that alone is not a surprise. We have seen the extent to which liberals demonize those who disagree with their Marxist-leaning ideology. The terror is that we now live in a country that goes after dissenters OFFICIALLY with the full force of the FBI.

Even more terrifying is what unfolded at yesterday’s hearing. The liberal haters who wrote the original letter RETRACTED it, and apologized. They said the parents were not Domestic Terrorists. Even so, the FBI will not let up on what is clearly not a federal matter and Garland has not pulled his attack dogs off the parents.

We now live in a country that describes an organization of Islamic terrorists as businesslike and treats them as partners - and treats Americans who object to the radical left agenda as the enemy.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Nov 13, 2021)

Meister said:


> Sounds about right, there is no party that comes close to the democrat party in regards to corruption.



Pineapples ^^^, you and the OP's Author.


Donald H said:


> Is this an attempt to smear Garland in advance of him making the big decision on the Bannon subpoena?


Of  course, those who support Trump and Trumpism thrive on Character Assassinations, along with Conspiracy Theories, aka conspiracy fictions, BIG LIES, Hateful Rhetoric and Hypocrisy.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Nov 13, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Garland has already smeared himself. He is a lap dog with a political agenda that has nothing to do with equal justice.


You've confused with the former AG, Barr.


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 13, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> You've confused with the former AG, Barr.


Barr is Deep State. He is 10 times smarter than Garland. Both have decided the people should not run the government and will do anything to keep it that way.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Nov 13, 2021)

Meister said:


> It seems that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights protecting the People from its Government has been forgotten or ignored.


Please post probative facts and evidence to prove this ^^^ claim.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Nov 13, 2021)

Meister said:


> It's not the right wing that is calling parents domestic terrorists.
> 
> It seems that the left wing does have the blessing of the DOJ and Garland's son-in-law.


S#1:  One data point proves very little.  Time will tell if the anti vaxxers children become victims of virus' and bacterial infections.

S#2:  AG Garland's son-in-law?  Is this going to be another character assassination?


----------



## Rye Catcher (Nov 13, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Jordan would take this Leftist down and make him beg for his safe space.


Jordan's violence in words is likely something you two would enjoy if Jordan did use physical violence against those with different ideas.  Of  course that was a theme in the Trump Rally's.


----------



## Meister (Nov 13, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> S#1:  One data point proves very little.  Time will tell if the anti vaxxers children become victims of virus' and bacterial infections.
> 
> S#2:  AG Garland's son-in-law?  Is this going to be another character assassination?


Why?  Do you think your tent has the character assassination market cornered?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 13, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> Jordan's violence in words is likely something you two would enjoy if Jordan did use physical violence against those with different ideas.  Of  course that was a theme in the Trump Rally's.


I cannot take pussies like you seriously. You probably have never been in a real fight in your life. Pathetic. Keep asking for police protection as you vote for those who want to defund the police. My ancestors are warriors. You’re a coward.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Nov 14, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I cannot take pussies like you seriously. You probably have never been in a real fight in your life. Pathetic. Keep asking for police protection as you vote for those who want to defund the police. My ancestors are warriors. You’re a coward.


Your ignorance and lies here are nothing more than a rant.  I wonder which post I made in response to one of yours which I mocked (most of your posts are ludicrous)? 

I have never sought to defund the police, not in any post or thread.  Thus  that is a damn lie.  Growing up I can remember four or five fights, all before the 11th grade in High School.  That last one lasted two jabs to the nose of Doug Cunningham.  The second one put him down with blood pouring out of his nose.

Upon my graduation from the U. I went to work in two LE Agencies.



My dad, his brother and my mom's cousin all served in WWII, in fact my mom's cousin was on a BB at Pearl Harbor the morning of 12/7/41; I enlisted in the USNR in 1967 and served most of the two years on a DD on ASW patrol.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 14, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> Your ignorance and lies here are nothing more than a rant.  I wonder which post I made in response to one of yours which I mocked (most of your posts are ludicrous)?
> 
> I have never sought to defund the police, not in any post or thread.  Thus  that is a damn lie.  Growing up I can remember four or five fights, all before the 11th grade in High School.  That last one lasted two jabs to the nose of Doug Cunningham.  The second one put him down with blood pouring out of his nose.
> 
> ...


You support the party that supports defunding the police. End of story. Don’t care about where your family served. I am talking about you and your hypocrisy.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Nov 15, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You support the party that supports defunding the police. End of story. Don’t care about where your family served. I am talking about you and your hypocrisy.


There is no bill in any legislature, or city & county boards that I'm award of to defend their police or sheriff agency.  You are either a biddable fool or a 21st Century Trumpian Republican.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 15, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> There is no bill in any legislature, or city & county boards that I'm award of to defend their police or sheriff agency.  You are either a biddable fool or a 21st Century Trumpian Republican.


Another dodge. The Democratic Party supports CRT and Defunding the Police. Hence VA went Red and NJ almost did too. People have had enough of your silly rhetoric.


----------



## otto105 (Nov 16, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> R-Jim Jordan brutalized US AG Garland, the corrupt DOJ, and the criminal FBI. In his opening statement Jordan presented the long list of:
> -  Tyrannical abuses of Democrats during the pandemic (civil and Constitutional rights-violating quarantines / lock-downs that forced Americans to stay at home, to wear masks in their homes, and shuttered small businesses, making many go bankrupt), their own hypocritical refusal to adhere to their own illegal mandates
> -  FISA Court-exposed FBI crimes of illegal spying and their part in Obama's failed coup
> - The Democrats and DOJ's intent to spy on all Americans' financial records over transactions over $600
> ...


Did Gym say anything about sexual abuse during his time in OSU wrestling?


----------



## easyt65 (Nov 16, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Did Gym say anything about sexual abuse during his time in OSU wrestling?


WTF are you talking about? You are so pathetic and can't debate the topic you had to try to hijack the thread....really?!


----------



## otto105 (Nov 16, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> WTF are you talking about? You are so pathetic and can't debate the topic you had to try to hijack the thread....really?!


Was this thread not about bringing in a bunch of grievances into a committee investigating something else?


----------



## easyt65 (Nov 16, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Was this thread not about bringing in a bunch of grievances into a committee investigating something else?


STFU, pathetic snowflake. 

Like Joe 'The Buck Stops Here' Biden, you can't admit when you intentionally try to do shit - you lie and make excuses...


----------



## otto105 (Nov 16, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> STFU, pathetic snowflake.
> 
> Like Joe 'The Buck Stops Here' Biden, you can't admit when you intentionally try to do shit - you lie and make excuses...


Yeah, yeah it was white piece of ice.


----------



## tahuyaman (Nov 17, 2021)

Oddball said:


> So much for the stone lie that Garland is a "reasonable centrist".


The best thing the Republicans did when they had the majority during  the Obama era is keeping Merrick Garland off the Supreme Court court.

The current AG just got caught in a huge lie while under oath.   Plus it’s not the first whopper he told.   He denied that the justice department coordinated with the National School Board Association in the development of the memorandum which set the table for tagging concerned parents as domestic terrorists.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 18, 2021)

B. Kidd said:


> A person who reads their local daily newspaper knows more about current events than Garland.
> Garland is a total zero who knows absolutely nothing!!


Thank God for the Republicans who kept him off the Supreme Court.


----------



## San Souci (Nov 18, 2021)

Meister said:


> Sounds about right, there is no party that comes close to the democrat party in regards to corruption.


Yes. Look at their past. Start with Jefferson Davis. Then "Boss" Tweed. Woodrow Wilson ,the Godfather of Income TAX. Then FDR the Communist. Then LBJ. Not to mention famous Democrats like Robert Byrd , Bull Connors ,George Wallace ,Lester Maddox. Then pervs like Bill Clinton. Epstein was a Democrat. So were the Rosenbergs. So was Alger Hiss. All Democrats are Traitors and Criminals.


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (Nov 18, 2021)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Why do you persist in the obvious lie of calling yourself a centrist when you support democrat Stalinism at every turn?


He is a lying piece of shit. He lies about everything.


----------



## Clipper (Nov 19, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Another dodge. The Democratic Party supports CRT and Defunding the Police. Hence VA went Red and NJ almost did too. People have had enough of your silly rhetoric.


Just because you hear voices in your head, doesn't make your rant true. Dems do not support defunding the police, never have & CRT is an empty headed nightmare coming from you idiots considering it's not being tsught anywhere other then in your your head. 

Name a school district in this Country that's teaching CRT. Let's have it, Skeeter.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 19, 2021)

Clipper said:


> Just because you hear voices in your head, doesn't make your rant true. Dems do not support defunding the police, never have & CRT is an empty headed nightmare coming from you idiots considering it's not being tsught anywhere other then in your your head.
> 
> Name a school district in this Country that's teaching CRT. Let's have it, Skeeter.


There was a vote in Minny to defund the police and 44% voted yes. So are you saying the GOP supports defunding the police? LOL

In MA they do, they just hide how they define it.


----------



## Clipper (Nov 19, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> There was a vote in Minny to defund the police and 44% voted yes. So are you saying the GOP supports defunding the police? LOL
> 
> In MA they do, they just hide how they define it.


Oh, ok. A bill that didn't pass is a crisis. Got it.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 19, 2021)

Clipper said:


> Oh, ok. A bill that didn't pass is a crisis. Got it.


44% voted yes….should have been 0%


----------



## SweetSue92 (Nov 20, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> R-Jim Jordan brutalized US AG Garland, the corrupt DOJ, and the criminal FBI. In his opening statement Jordan presented the long list of:
> -  Tyrannical abuses of Democrats during the pandemic (civil and Constitutional rights-violating quarantines / lock-downs that forced Americans to stay at home, to wear masks in their homes, and shuttered small businesses, making many go bankrupt), their own hypocritical refusal to adhere to their own illegal mandates
> -  FISA Court-exposed FBI crimes of illegal spying and their part in Obama's failed coup
> - The Democrats and DOJ's intent to spy on all Americans' financial records over transactions over $600
> ...



OKAY I first read this headline as "Jim Jordan TOUCHES Garland" and I was like....  😲

Time for more coffee


----------



## easyt65 (Nov 20, 2021)

He 'touched' Garland all right...branding a huge 'L' on his head.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Nov 24, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Another dodge. The Democratic Party supports CRT and Defunding the Police. Hence VA went Red and NJ almost did too. People have had enough of your silly rhetoric.


The Democratic Party today seeks to honestly present the history of slavery, and subsequent to that Lincoln's Proclamation, and the history that the Southern Democrats in power immediately passed Jim Crow Laws.
Beginning with President Truman's integration of our armed forces, the Southern Democrats rebelled and Strom Thurmond ran on a third party ticket, the States' Rights Democratic Party, see:

1948 United States presidential election - Wikipedia.









						1948 United States presidential election - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Followed by:









						Brown v. Board of Education
					

Brown v. Board of Education of Topeka was a landmark 1954 Supreme Court case in which the justices ruled unanimously that racial segregation of children in




					www.history.com
				












						Why Eisenhower Sent the 101st Airborne to Little Rock After Brown v. Board
					

When the governor of Arkansas failed to integrate Central High School, President Eisenhower called in federal troops to protect the Little Rock Nine.




					www.history.com
				












						Civil Rights Movement
					

The civil rights movement was a struggle for social justice that took place mainly during the 1950s and 1960s for Black Americans to gain equal rights under




					www.history.com
				



Legal Highlight: The Civil Rights Act of 1964​"In the 1960s, Americans who knew only the potential of "equal protection of the laws" expected the president, the Congress, and the courts to fulfill the promise of the 14th Amendment. In response, all three branches of the federal government--as well as the public at large--debated a fundamental constitutional question: Does the Constitution's prohibition of denying equal protection always ban the use of racial, ethnic, or gender criteria in an attempt to bring social justice and social benefits?

"In June 1963, President John Kennedy asked Congress for a comprehensive civil rights bill, induced by massive resistance to desegregation and the murder of Medgar Evers. After Kennedy's assassination in November, President Lyndon Johnson pressed hard, with the support of Roy Wilkins and Clarence Mitchell, to secure the bill's passage the following year. In 1964, Congress passed Public Law 88-352 (78 Stat. 241). The Civil Rights Act of 1964 prohibits discrimination on the basis of race, color, religion, sex or national origin. Provisions of this civil rights act forbade discrimination on the basis of sex, as well as, race in hiring, promoting, and firing. The Act prohibited discrimination in public accommodations and federally funded programs. It also strengthened the enforcement of voting rights and the desegregation of schools.

"The Civil Rights Act of 1964 is the nation's benchmark civil rights legislation, and it continues to resonate in America"

In 1965 voting rights act:

This act was signed into law on August 6, 1965, by President Lyndon Johnson. It outlawed the discriminatory voting practices adopted in many southern states after the Civil War, including literacy tests as a prerequisite to voting.

​
This “act to enforce the fifteenth amendment to the Constitution” was signed into law 95 years after the amendment was ratified. In those years, African Americans in the South faced tremendous obstacles to voting, including poll taxes, literacy tests, and other bureaucratic restrictions to deny them the right to vote. They also risked harassment, intimidation, economic reprisals, and physical violence when they tried to register or vote. As a result, very few African Americans were registered voters, and they had very little, if any, political power, either locally or nationally.

On April 4, 1968, civil rights leader and activist Martin Luther King, Jr. was assassinated in Memphis, Tennessee. Following his assassination, amid a wave of riots in more than 100 cities across the United States, President Lyndon Johnson increased pressure on Congress to pass additional civil rights legislation. Hoping for passage before King’s funeral on April 9, LBJ argued that the Civil Rights Act of 1968 would be a fitting testament to King and his legacy.

Despite the strides taken during the civil rights movement, including the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and the Voting Rights Act of 1965, race-based housing patterns remained an obstacle in the late 1960s. While African American and Mexican American members of the U.S. military fought and died for their country in Vietnam, their family members at home had trouble renting or purchasing homes in residential areas because of their race or national origin. Organizations such as the National Association for the Advancement of Colored People (NAACP) and the G.I. Forum lobbied for new fair housing legislation to be passed. NAACP Washington Director Clarence Mitchell, Jr. proved to be so effective in pushing through civil rights legislation that he was referred to as the “101st senator.”

Missing LBJ's desired deadline of King's funeral by just one day, the United States Congress passed the Civil Rights Act of 1968 on April 10—the final, great legislative achievement of the civil rights era. An expansion of the landmark Civil Rights Act of 1964, the Civil Rights Act of 1968, popularly known as the Fair Housing Act, prohibits discrimination concerning the sale, rental, or financing of housing based on race, religion, national origin, and sex. 

*All of these bills were supported by The New Democratic Party.  None of which  are supported by the 21st Century Republican Party.*


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 24, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> The Democratic Party today seeks to honestly present the history of slavery, and subsequent to that Lincoln's Proclamation, and the history that the Southern Democrats in power immediately passed Jim Crow Laws.
> Beginning with President Truman's integration of our armed forces, the Southern Democrats rebelled and Strom Thurmond ran on a third party ticket, the States' Rights Democratic Party, see:
> 
> 1948 United States presidential election - Wikipedia.
> ...





Rye Catcher said:


> Missing LBJ's desired deadline of King's funeral by just one day, the United States Congress passed the Civil Rights Act of 1968 on April 10—the final, great legislative achievement of the civil rights era. An expansion of the landmark Civil Rights Act of 1964, the Civil Rights Act of 1968, popularly known as the Fair Housing Act, prohibits discrimination concerning the sale, rental, or financing of housing based on race, religion, national origin, and sex.
> 
> *All of these bills were supported by The New Democratic Party.  None of which  are supported by the 21st Century Republican Party.*


That is fine. What isn't fine is blaming kids now for the ills of their ancestors and separating kids by oppressed to oppressor in elementary school. Or telling kids in elementary school that they have white privilege.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrOCUVJnyZE&t=5sislation


----------



## Rye Catcher (Nov 24, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> That is fine. What isn't fine is blaming kids now for the ills of their ancestors and separating kids by oppressed to oppressor in elementary school. Or telling kids in elementary school that they have white privilege.
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrOCUVJnyZE&t=5sislation



You're ignoring history and laying claim by posting another's opinion are ignoring reality.

Affirmative Action came under attack by those white guys who felt they were better than black men and resented not being hired or promoted when the list came out; they didn't get what they believed was their right.

Before AA was promulgated there was the Glass Ceiling.  Racism and misogyny are beyond bigotry, they are hate and that is sick.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 24, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> You're ignoring history and laying claim by posting another's opinion are ignoring reality.
> 
> Affirmative Action came under attack by those white guys who felt they were better than black men and resented not being hired or promoted when the list came out; they didn't get what they believed was their right.
> 
> Before AA was promulgated there was the Glass Ceiling.  Racism and misogyny are beyond bigotry, they are hate and that is sick.


What does that have to do with anything I wrote? You leftists truly are deranged.


----------



## Clipper (Nov 24, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> OKAY I first read this headline as "Jim Jordan TOUCHES Garland" and I was like....  😲
> 
> Time for more coffee


It should have read "Jim Jordan Touches Himself". But, we already knew that.


----------



## jasonnfree (Nov 24, 2021)

San Souci said:


> Yes. Look at their past. Start with Jefferson Davis. Then "Boss" Tweed. Woodrow Wilson ,the Godfather of Income TAX. Then FDR the Communist. Then LBJ. Not to mention famous Democrats like Robert Byrd , Bull Connors ,George Wallace ,Lester Maddox. Then pervs like Bill Clinton. Epstein was a Democrat. So were the Rosenbergs. So was Alger Hiss. All Democrats are Traitors and Criminals.


Oh yea.  Democrats are horrible.
Without FDR and LBJ, we wouldn't have social security and medicare.  I'm waiting for republicans to name  something thinks their party ever did to help the average citizen. Most of their actions were giving tax breaks to the very wealthy. FDR a communist?  Give a link maybe.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Nov 24, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> School board meetings are inundated with nutters talking about CRT when the school doesn't have anything to do with CRT.
> They're whipped up with nutters going crazy over wearing a simple face mask as if that was the end of the world.
> They're whipped up with nutters talking about a stolen election.
> They're whipped up with nutters thinking troops pulling out of Afghanistan is the end of the world.
> ...


Unless the "threats and intimidation" are done on federal property or across state lines, the DOJ has no business getting involved.  They are a state or local matter.  Biden and the democrats have completely forgotten the Bill of Rights even exists.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Nov 24, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Disagree there. I am not a fan of BHO but he too is a great orator.


Obama was a great TelePrompTer reader.  Without one he was helpless.  Even with one he managed to mispronounce words like Marine Corpse.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Nov 24, 2021)

jasonnfree said:


> Oh yea.  Democrats are horrible.
> Without FDR and LBJ, we wouldn't have social security and medicare.  I'm waiting for republicans to name  something thinks their party ever did to help the average citizen. Most of their actions were giving tax breaks to the very wealthy. FDR a communist?  Give a link maybe.


Neither of which are legal under the Constitution.  FDR never let the law get in the way of doing whatever he desired.


----------



## colfax_m (Nov 25, 2021)

AZrailwhale said:


> Unless the "threats and intimidation" are done on federal property or across state lines, the DOJ has no business getting involved.  They are a state or local matter.  Biden and the democrats have completely forgotten the Bill of Rights even exists.


You guys are awfully triggered over something as simple as this.

It’s almost as if that’s pretext for your anger that right wing violence is being taken seriously.


----------



## San Souci (Nov 25, 2021)

jasonnfree said:


> Oh yea.  Democrats are horrible.
> Without FDR and LBJ, we wouldn't have social security and medicare.  I'm waiting for republicans to name  something thinks their party ever did to help the average citizen. Most of their actions were giving tax breaks to the very wealthy. FDR a communist?  Give a link maybe.


LBJ had JFK killed.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Nov 28, 2021)

AZrailwhale said:


> Neither of which are legal under the Constitution.  FDR never let the law get in the way of doing whatever he desired.


You're a biddable fool; have you ever read Our Constitution?

_Article I, Section 8, Clause 18:_

_*[The Congress shall have Power . . . ] To make all Laws which shall be necessary and proper for carrying into Execution the foregoing Powers, and all other Powers vested by this Constitution in the Government of the United States, or in any Department or Officer thereof.*

The Necessary and Proper Clause1 concludes Article I's list of Congress's enumerated powers with a general statement that Congress's powers include not only those expressly listed, but also the authority to use all means necessary and proper for executing those express powers. Under the Necessary and Proper Clause, congressional power encompasses all implied and incidental powers that are conducive to the beneficial exercise of an enumerated power.2 The Clause does not require that legislation be absolutely necessary to the exercise of federal power.3 Rather, so long as Congress's end is within the scope of federal power under the Constitution, the Necessary and Proper Clause authorizes Congress to employ any means that are appropriate and plainly adapted to the permitted end.4

The Necessary and Proper Clause was included in the Constitution in response to the shortcomings of the Articles of Confederation, which had limited federal power to only those powers expressly delegated to the United States.5 While the Framers chose to follow the Articles in enumerating a list of specific federal powers—as opposed to some general statement of federal power6—they included the Necessary and Proper Clause to make clear that Congress's power encompassed the implied power to use all appropriate means required to execute those express powers.7 The Necessary and Proper Clause was not a primary focus of debate at the Constitutional Convention itself, but its meaning quickly became a major issue in the debates over the ratification of the Constitution,8 and in the early Republic.9_

_The Supreme Court has interpreted the Necessary and Proper Clause as an extension of the other powers vested in the federal government, most notably Congress's enumerated Article I powers.10 Thus, whenever the Supreme Court addresses the outer limits of Congress's enumerated powers, it necessarily invokes the Necessary and Proper Clause as well, either explicitly or implicitly.11 However, the Necessary and Proper Clause is not, in itself, an independent grant of congressional power.12 Although the Necessary and Proper Clause is therefore implicated in many cases examining the extent of Congress's power under, for example, the Commerce Clause, those decisions are primarily addressed elsewhere in the Constitution Annotated, under the particular enumerated federal power at issue.13_

*Stop getting your education from Right Wing Talking heads on the AM Dial and TV.  *


----------



## Dragonlady (Dec 1, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> I am sure you can provide those laws??
> 
> I will wait,,



Google it stupid!


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 15, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Wait, what? The Republican Party stormed the capital and tried to hang the Vice President of the United States less than a year ago...because they are sore losers. How are Democrats the ones that 'nobody comes close to' in corruption? What are you talking about?


And wait, what? _The Republican Party 
"tried to hang the Vice President of the United States"?_

So the party was all polled on that and a vote was taken?

Tell us all about it and be sure to include your reliable sources.


----------



## otto105 (Jan 15, 2022)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> And wait, what? _The Republican Party
> "tried to hang the Vice President of the United States"?_
> 
> So the party was all polled on that and a vote was taken?
> ...


The chants at the Insurrection of hanging mike pence which every maga fuckup is required to kiss the ring over....or face a call to violence about them by the orange sycophant gang..


----------



## PinktheFloyd88 (Jan 16, 2022)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> And wait, what? _The Republican Party
> "tried to hang the Vice President of the United States"?_
> 
> So the party was all polled on that and a vote was taken?
> ...


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 16, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> View attachment 588761


So who got hung? And tell me again about how all the republicans were behind this symbology.


----------



## otto105 (Jan 16, 2022)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> So who got hung? And tell me again about how all the republicans were behind this symbology.


Keep kissing the ring eric.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jan 16, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> View attachment 588761



That noose was only high enough to hang a pygmy from New Guinea!
Unless you use a fake news picture taken on an angle.


----------



## otto105 (Jan 16, 2022)

B. Kidd said:


> That noose was only high enough to hang a pygmy from New Guinea!
> Unless you use a fake news picture taken on an angle.


Just stop with the apology tour.


----------



## Who_Me? (Jan 16, 2022)

Soon and very soon Jim Jordan's comb over will begin with the hair from his armpits.


----------



## DudleySmith (Jan 16, 2022)

The first Federal income tax was imposed by a Republican. It was over the Party's agenda to impose a massive corporate welfare system on the country, On August 5, 1861, to be exact. It was also a Republican who handed black radicals most of the urban school systems across the country, and also quotas and AA, Richard M. Nixon.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jan 16, 2022)

San Souci said:


> LBJ had JFK killed.


And what factual evidence do you have to support this heinous crime?


----------



## wamose (Jan 17, 2022)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Nadler is a despicable hate monger and smear merchant.
> 
> View attachment 554593


He would make a good Gollum.


----------



## Lisa558 (Jan 17, 2022)

DudleySmith said:


> The first Federal income tax was imposed by a Republican. It was over the Party's agenda to impose a massive corporate welfare system on the country, On August 5, 1861, to be exact. It was also a Republican who handed black radicals most of the urban school systems across the country, and also quotas and AA, Richard M. Nixon.


It was to pay Union forces in the fight to free the slaves.

But I didn’t realize it was a Republican who instituted AA almost 50 years ago to give blacks a “hand up” over whites. It’s another topic, but really…..two generations of favorable admissions standards should have been enough to enable blacks to make it to the middle class, and most have. Time to end it.


----------



## DudleySmith (Jan 17, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> It was to pay Union forces in the fight to free the slaves.
> 
> But I didn’t realize it was a Republican who instituted AA almost 50 years ago to give blacks a “hand up” over whites. It’s another topic, but really…..two generations of favorable admissions standards should have been enough to enable blacks to make it to the middle class, and most have. Time to end it.



And he also radically changed the entire tax structure of the U.S. along with that tax.

 As for AA and all the rest see Hugh Davis Graham's *The Civil Rights Era* for Nixon's role in expanding the 1964 and 1965 Acts to the rest of the country and made them permanent. Most people aren't told that the original CR laws were sunsetted laws, and only implemented in 7 southern states, and that LBJ, Humphrey, and Moynihan waged a war against quotas, only to see Nixon revive them within months of being inaugurated. Half the black middle class still relies on AA and quotas, which is why they use their hood rats as hostages to extort bennies for themselves and wouldn't be caught dead actually improving their schools and educational opportunities. Nixon was trying to win black voters back to the GOP.

Opposing AA and quotas cost both Humphrey and Moynihan their political careers, and played a large role on LBJ's decision not to run again.


----------



## Lisa558 (Jan 17, 2022)

DudleySmith said:


> And he also radically changed the entire tax structure of the U.S. along with that tax.
> 
> As for AA and all the rest see Hugh Davis Graham's *The Civil Rights Era* for Nixon's role in expanding the 1964 and 1965 Acts to the rest of the country and made them permanent. Most people aren't told that the original CR laws were sunsetted laws, and only implemented in 7 southern states, and that LBJ, Humphrey, and Moynihan waged a war against quotas, only to see Nixon revive them within months of being inaugurated. Half the black middle class still relies on AA and quotas, which is why they use their hood rats as hostages to extort bennies for themselves and wouldn't be caught dead actually improving their schools and educational opportunities. Nixon was trying to win black voters back to the GOP.
> 
> Opposing AA and quotas cost both Humphrey and Moynihan their political careers, and played a large role on LBJ's decision not to run again.


Interesting; thanks.

And yes, it shows how hard it is to halt policies - even racist ones, which is effectively what AA is - once the target demographic feels entitled to them.

And the justification to continue the racist policies is the excuse that “waaaaaa…..we still need it because blacks, as a class, are still below the average, and that proves racism still exists,“ while ignoring that the black underclass is bringing it on themselves with their actions - primarily the high OOW birthrate.

I am confident that we will sweep both chambers of Congress this fall and neutralize the anti-white racism being pushed by the radical left.


----------



## DudleySmith (Jan 17, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> Interesting; thanks.
> 
> And yes, it shows how hard it is to halt policies - even racist ones, which is effectively what AA is - once the target demographic feels entitled to them.
> 
> ...



I don't expect anybody to take my word for it, which is why I posted the book. It is a highly detailed look at how govt. bureaucracies worked, from FDR to Nixon. It's well worth your time and money to have it on your shelf for reference on how things got to be the way they are. Quite a bit of it might surprise you..


----------



## DudleySmith (Jan 17, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> I am confident that we will sweep both chambers of Congress this fall and neutralize the anti-white racism being pushed by the radical left.



I hope so.


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2022)

easyt65 said:


> R-Jim Jordan brutalized US AG Garland, the corrupt DOJ, and the criminal FBI. In his opening statement Jordan presented the long list of:
> -  Tyrannical abuses of Democrats during the pandemic (civil and Constitutional rights-violating quarantines / lock-downs that forced Americans to stay at home, to wear masks in their homes, and shuttered small businesses, making many go bankrupt), their own hypocritical refusal to adhere to their own illegal mandates
> -  FISA Court-exposed FBI crimes of illegal spying and their part in Obama's failed coup
> - The Democrats and DOJ's intent to spy on all Americans' financial records over transactions over $600
> ...




Democrats always look bad because they are always assholes.

The filthy Federal Government using the Justice Department to punish parents for speaking out at school board meetings is absolutely one of the most despicable things ever done.  No wonder the shithead Democrats didn't want to play the video.

Don't worry, that Nadler piece of shit won't be Chairman long after the midterms.


----------



## Lisa558 (Jan 17, 2022)

DudleySmith said:


> I don't expect anybody to take my word for it, which is why I posted the book. It is a highly detailed look at how govt. bureaucracies worked, from FDR to Nixon. It's well worth your time and money to have it on your shelf for reference on how things got to be the way they are. Quite a bit of it might surprise you..


Thanks….sounds like an eye-opening read.


----------



## San Souci (Jan 17, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> And what factual evidence do you have to support this heinous crime?


Ask yourself this one little question. The Parade Route was changed that morning. How could Oswald have known this?


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jan 18, 2022)

San Souci said:


> Ask yourself this one little question. The Parade Route was changed that morning. How could Oswald have known this?


You need to do better than this conspiracy *story!*


----------



## San Souci (Jan 19, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> You need to do better than this conspiracy *story!*


Have you ever fired a Rifle? That "Magic Bullet" theory was totally fake.


----------



## TeeDub (May 29, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> Untrue the amount has been raised to $10,000


But they did TRY for that, what makes you believe they are not watching?


----------



## Doc7505 (May 29, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> There are federal installations that were shut down, closed or had severe mandates for entry...There are federal schools ever hear of West Point?


Are you now claiming the Elementary, Middle, and High Schools throughout America have been Federalized and are now property of the U.S. Government?


----------



## tahuyaman (May 30, 2022)

Who_Me? said:


> Soon and very soon Jim Jordan's comb over will begin with the hair from his armpits.


I hope you didn’t get a migraine thinking up that zinger.


----------



## Lurchadams (May 30, 2022)

easyt65 said:


> R-Jim Jordan brutalized US AG Garland, the corrupt DOJ, and the criminal FBI. In his opening statement Jordan presented the long list of:
> -  Tyrannical abuses of Democrats during the pandemic (civil and Constitutional rights-violating quarantines / lock-downs that forced Americans to stay at home, to wear masks in their homes, and shuttered small businesses, making many go bankrupt), their own hypocritical refusal to adhere to their own illegal mandates
> -  FISA Court-exposed FBI crimes of illegal spying and their part in Obama's failed coup
> - The Democrats and DOJ's intent to spy on all Americans' financial records over transactions over $600
> ...


Gym Jordan, the pedophile enabler is guilty as he'll and going there too.  Thank you, brave Democrats!


----------



## Sunsettommy (May 30, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> Gym Jordan, the pedophile enabler is guilty as he'll and going there too.  Thank you, brave Democrats!



Was he charged with a crime?


----------



## Lurchadams (May 30, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> Was he charged with a crime?


Was Hillary?  No?  Then why do you guys all scream "lock her up" at all your hee haw rallies?  She's not even running for anything anymore.  Is their any end to your hatred?


----------



## Sunsettommy (May 30, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> Was Hillary?  No?  Then why do you guys all scream "lock her up" at all your hee haw rallies?  She's not even running for anything anymore.  Is their any end to your hatred?



*Bwahahahahahahahahaha!!!*

All I did was post the question you come back screaming at me about someone else and claim I have hate.

The answer must be NO.

I haven't said anything about Hillary in a long time never did say lock her up anyway.

For the record for about the 25th time I am a Free Thinking Independent.


----------



## Lurchadams (May 30, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> *Bwahahahahahahahahaha!!!*
> 
> All I did was post the question you come back screaming at me about someone else and claim I have hate.
> 
> ...


Well good for you!


----------



## tahuyaman (Jun 4, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> Gym Jordan, the pedophile enabler is guilty as he'll and going there too.  Thank you, brave Democrats!


Lol    



Idiots


----------



## beautress (Jun 4, 2022)

easyt65 said:


> R-Jim Jordan brutalized US AG Garland, the corrupt DOJ, and the criminal FBI. In his opening statement Jordan presented the long list of:
> -  Tyrannical abuses of Democrats during the pandemic (civil and Constitutional rights-violating quarantines / lock-downs that forced Americans to stay at home, to wear masks in their homes, and shuttered small businesses, making many go bankrupt), their own hypocritical refusal to adhere to their own illegal mandates
> -  FISA Court-exposed FBI crimes of illegal spying and their part in Obama's failed coup
> - The Democrats and DOJ's intent to spy on all Americans' financial records over transactions over $600
> ...


This caught my eye: "R-Jim Jordan brutalized US AG Garland, the corrupt DOJ, and the criminal FBI."

The truth is what brutalized the corrupt obfuscators and their associated criminally-induced fellows. Jim Jordan's forte is using the truth to procure justice. I am so appreciative of Jim Jordan's courage and truth.


----------

